# Vanes or Feathers



## PSEbowman (May 30, 2005)

there has been much said about what is better to shoot vanes or feathers? i perfer 3 in feathers, i know that they do not hold up as long as vanes but they seem to fly better. i have tryed those new quickspins and i could not get them to fly worth a crap. what are your thoughts?


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

*vanes or feathers*

4in. Feathers on all my arrows... Tried vanes years ago, just have not given them a chance lately & they seem to have come a long way since then....Shooting at local 3D's, feathers definitely seem to be in the minority..See a boat load of shooters using vanes..Might try some blazers when I get my 3D arrows...Will always use feathers for hunting....


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Somebody in this thread had a chance to try Sims Stealth vanes , but NOOO! :wink:


----------



## Bowhuntxx78 (Oct 7, 2003)

dahmer said:


> Somebody in this thread had a chance to try Sims Stealth vanes , but NOOO! :wink:



Lol.... :tongue:


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

What makes you think I'm talking about you  ? I came out of the dark ages, there's still hope for you. But then again, birds are still using feathers  .


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

I use feathers for indoor and hunting....but for outdoor tourneys I use veins, they put up with more abuse and the rain dont effect em'.  
The big advantage with feathers is alot more FOC, beacause 3 4" feathers only weigh 8.something grains, and the lightest 4" veins I have found weigh 21gr for 3. :wink: 
Feathers are faster out of the bow, but at 40yds the veins pass them and drop less...thats important at 90meters (or 80yds in Field).
I do think an offset feather stabalizes better than an offset vein....my veins are helical.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

My lands, who shoots in the rain?????? :tongue: Just kidding. I'm a fair weather shooter myself. If it's raining I'm indoors on AT or watching a good western on TV.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I like feathers too but I haven't seen any diff. in accuracy between the two. Both seem to fly all over the place with equal consistancy.


----------



## hcorrigall (Apr 1, 2009)

Your veins are round-Vanes are helical!!


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Shooting razors on my 3D arrows they fly great lots of FOC.Not as durable as vanes but I don't mind fletching a arrows and they are tougher than I thought.


----------

